# Access read-write NTFS file system



## Anonymous (Jun 18, 2014)

*H*ello,

*T*he fusefs-ntfs-2012.1.15 package is installed. I'm stuck at this location 
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/start fusefs


```
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/fusefs: Command not found.
```

I want to ride _{?)_ my hard drive NTFS.

*T*hank you.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 18, 2014)

On what version of FreeBSD? FreeBSD 10.0 has its own FUSE kernel module and doesn't require sysutils/fusefs-kmod anymore.


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 18, 2014)

Thank you,


```
FreeBSD freebsd 10.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE #0 r260789: Thu Jan 16 22:34:59 UTC 2014     root@snap.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

I did not know for the module.

FreeBSD therefore accepts the native NTFS file system. Can I mount my NTFS partition (ada0s3) by typing the `mount` command?


```
gpart show -l
=>        63  1953522992  ada0  MBR  (932G)
          63        1985        - free -  (993K)
        2048      716800     1  (null)  [active]  (350M)
      718848   193210368     2  (null)  (92G)
   193929216  1759588352     3  (null)  (839G)
  1953517568        5487        - free -  (2.7M)

=>        34  1953525101  ada1  GPT  (932G)
          34         128     1  (null)  (64K)
         162  1953524973        - free -  (932G)

=>       34  390719788  ada2  GPT  (186G)
         34        128     1  (null)  (64K)
        162  381681536     2  (null)  (182G)
  381681698    8388608     3  (null)  (4.0G)
  390070306     649516        - free -  (317M)

=>        63  1953522992  diskid/DISK-Z1D7JFLK  MBR  (932G)
          63        1985                        - free -  (993K)
        2048      716800                     1  (null)  [active]  (350M)
      718848   193210368                     2  (null)  (92G)
   193929216  1759588352                     3  (null)  (839G)
  1953517568        5487                        - free -  (2.7M)

=>        34  1953525101  diskid/DISK-WD-WCAV5K768590  GPT  (932G)
          34         128                            1  (null)  (64K)
         162  1953524973                               - free -  (932G)

=>     32  2031584  da0  MBR  (992M)
       32      207       - free -  (104K)
      239  2031377    1  (null)  (992M)
```


----------

